# Shadowlawnjutsu's 2021 Lawn Journal - NJ



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

*Shadowlawnjutsu's 2021 Lawn Journal*

Spring 2021
*[X]* 2021-03-20 First day of spring
*[X]* 2021-03-22 Received soil test result
*[X]* 2021-03-23 Pre-emergent - Prodiamine, 3 Months Rate - 0.185oz(5.2g)/1000 ft2[/sup], Tenacity - 0.05oz(1.42g)/1K sqft
*[X]* 2021-04-02 Tenacity 0.1 oz (2.8 g)/1000 ft[sup]2[/sup] with NIS. This was a booboo, it's supposed to be lower rate. 
*[X]* 2021-03-31 Shipped soil test to Waypoint Analytics
*[X]* 2021-04-04 Spoonfeed 0.1 lbs N/K sqft(Scott's Lawn Food)
*[X]* 2021-04-06 Received soil test result from Waypoint Analytics. 
*[X]* 2021-04-08 Mow at 1.125 inch. 
*[X]* 2021-04-09 Pull some poa, apply 0.2 lbs N(CarbonX)/1000 ft[sup]2[/sup], sprayed foliar FAS.

*[X]* 2021-04-13 Mow at 1.125 inch.

*[X]* 2021-04-14 Mow at 1.125 inch, Spoon fed 0.2 lbs N(CarbonX)/1000 ft[sup]2[/sup].
*[X]* 2021-04-14 Applied Grub Ex1 and Moss Ex. 
*[X]* 2021-04-16 Turn on irrigation. 
*[X]* 2021-04-24 K(SOP) 0.2lbs/M, Tenacity 1.6oz/acre rate, Bioadvance Season Long for Broad leaf.
*[X]* 2021-04-29 N(AMS) 0.25 lbs/M, K(SOP) 0.5 lbs/M, RGS 6oz/M, Air8 6oz/M, Mow 1.5inch
*[X]* 2021-05-01 TNex 0.16oz/1000 ft[sup]2 + FAS + NIS. 
*[X]* 2021-05-07 N(AMS)@0.25/M, K(SOP)@0.50/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M
*[X]* 2021-05-10 Mow @1.5inch
*[X]* 2021-05-11 Mow @1.5inch
*[X]* 2021-05-12 [email protected]
*[X]* 2021-05-13 [email protected] Four mows on a row!
*[X]* 2021-05-14 - FAS + [email protected]/M
*[X]* 2021-05-15 - N(AMS)@0.25 lbs/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M
*[X]* 2021-05-15 - K(SOP)@1.66lbs/M, Water 1 inch. 
*[X]* 2021-05-16 - [email protected] inch
*[X]* 2021-05-18 - [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M
*[X]* 2021-05-19 - Mow @ 1.5 inch
*[X]* 2021-05-21 - [email protected], [email protected]/M + [email protected]/M.
*[X]* 2021-05-22 - N(AMS)@0.2lbs/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M,Water 1inch
*[X]* 2021-05-24 - [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, Mow at 1.5inch
*[X]* 2021-05-28 - N(AMS)@0.20lbs/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected] inch. 
*[X]* 2021-05-29 0.1 lbs N, 0.0125 lbs P and 0.1 lbs K via XGRN 8-1-8. 
*[X]* 2021-06-01 Mow @ 1.5 inch, edge, Apply 0.24-0.03-0.24 NPK via XGRN 8-1-8.
*[X]* 2021-06-04 Propi @ 1oz/M, [email protected]
*[X]* 2021-06-06 Mow at 1.5 inch
*[X]* 2021-06-09 Mow at 1.5 inch
*[X]* 2021-06-10 Mow at 1.5 inch
*[X]* 2021-06-11 0.1 lbs N, 0.0125 lbs P, 0.1 lbs K via XGRN 8-1-8. 
*[X]* 2021-06-12 Mow at 1.5 inch, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M
*[X]* 2021-06-14 Mow at 1.5 inch, K(via SOP)@2lbs/M
*[X]* 2021-06-16 [email protected] inch
*[X]* 2021-06-17 [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, Triclopyr (WeedBGone) at label rate, NIS
*[X]* 2021-06-18 NPK @ 0.2,0.025,0.2 lbs/M via XGRN, Water down 1/4 inch

Summer 2021

*[X]* 2021-06-26 Mow at 3 inch
*[X]* 2021-07-04 Mow at 3.5 inch
*[X]* 2021-07-06 Mow at 3.5 inch
*[X]* 2021-07-10 [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, NIS
*[X]* 2021-07-13 Mow at 3.5 inch
*[X]* 2021-07-24 Propi @2oz/M, [email protected]/M.
*[X]* 2021-08-09 [email protected]/M, [email protected] ml/M, [email protected] g/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M
*[X]* 2021-08-21 Mow at 1.875 inch, [email protected]/M, Ethofumesate[email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, BioAdvance Season Long Weed Control (Isoxaben)
*[X]* 2021-08-30 [email protected] inch, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M. 
*[X]* 20121-09-06 1 lbs/M Carbon X, 1 lbs/M SOP.

*[X]* 20121-09-11 0.25 fl oz/M TNEX, 2oz/M FEature, 2oz/M AMS, baby shampoo

Fall 2021
*[X]* 2021-10-09 [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M
*[X]* 2021-11-12 [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M,[email protected]/M.

Goals for 2021
1. Control Poa Annua by being up to date with Pre Emergent (Prodiamine, Dithiopyr) and also Poa Constrictor in the fall. 
2. Improve plant bed edging to define the lawn better.
3. Fix dead spots. 
4. Decrease PH by using AMS and Sulfur.


----------



## appsdeacs (Aug 5, 2020)

what are you using for the poa annua war?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

appsdeacs said:


> what are you using for the poa annua war?


Tenacity. I'm going to follow what @TheSwede did on his lawn. A very low rate of tenacity two times per week. I realized that I didn't add that to my first post. I'll update it.


----------



## appsdeacs (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for follow up. I'll have to look at @TheSwede lawn journal to read up more. My mazama reno last year was kind of a mess and i have tons of poa this year. Probably a many year battle on my hands.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

appsdeacs said:


> Thanks for follow up. I'll have to look at @TheSwede lawn journal to read up more. My mazama reno last year was kind of a mess and i have tons of poa this year. Probably a many year battle on my hands.


I think we're on the same boat. I can easily spot Poa Annua everywhere. I hope tenacity can toast them or even suppress them while the KBG take over.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Today I sprayed tenacity. But I had it wrong! Instead of spraying 0.037oz (1.05g)/1000ft2[/sup], I sprayed 0.1 oz(2.8g)/1000ft[sup]2. That was supposed to be the rate for T-Nex when I looked at my excel sheet.

Should I water it down or I should just let it be?


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

4 oz per acre shouldn't hurt anything - that's the label rate. Good thing you were trying to go well below label. Maybe just wait longer before the next app. Is the kbg growing yet?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> 4 oz per acre shouldn't hurt anything - that's the label rate. Good thing you were trying to go well below label. Maybe just wait longer before the next app. Is the kbg growing yet?


It is, just did my first mow before I spray.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Spoon fed the lawn today with 0.1 lbs of N/1000ft2 using my leftover Scott's lawn food. This should wake the lawn up a little bit. I'm expecting to get the Waypoint soil test result in a day or two.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I can see a little bit of bleaching on the Poa.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Got the result of my soil test from Waypoint. This soil test shows a big difference to the previous one from MySoil. pH is Normal and K is low. I'll forget about the previous test and use this instead. The only thing I don't see here is the N. I called the customer service and she said that it's not part of the S3M package and I have to get the soil test kit to get the nitrogen level.

I'm not very good on analyzing the soil test result aside from the pH and NPK. What else should I be looking, does this soil test have anything I need to be concerned about? @g-man @bf7 @JerseyGreens


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Testing for N is really pointless. It moves thru the soil so fast that by the time you get the results, it changed.

Overall, good pH and decent P. K and sulfur are low. I would continue to add more P to get you to 75ppm if you want to (not really needed). Potassium needs work and I suggest using SOP to get also the sulfur up.

I think you should also use AMS for nitrogen (better for your pH and also for the sulfur).

I dont love the sodium levels. Did you use a lot of compost recently? Nothing to do about this right now, but next year lets see if it is going up.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> Testing for N is really pointless. It moves thru the soil so fast that by the time you get the results, it changed.
> 
> Overall, good pH and decent P. K and sulfur are low. I would continue to add more P to get you to 75ppm if you want to (not really needed). Potassium needs work and I suggest using SOP to get also the sulfur up.
> 
> ...


Thanks @g-man, on the past couple of years my K is very low that's why I started using SOP since the fall of last year. I will continue to use it this year. AMS is the one I always have in my shelf, I'll use that for my N this season.

I never used compost for the lawn. Just used top soil before the reno. Does salt for snow last winter contribute to the sodium? I was using my scotts handheld spreader to spread salt to the walkway, driveway and side walk. The spreader must have been spreading it too far that it goes to the lawn.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Wow, that ph reading is pretty dramatically different from that other test you ran. Didn't the other test say you were high in K? Glad you got it re-tested.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Wow, that ph reading is pretty dramatically different from that other test you ran. Didn't the other test say you were high in K? Glad you got it re-tested.


Yes it did say K is high and the pH is low. I'm really skeptical on that prior test because in the previous tests even before the reno, the pH is always on the higher side.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> The only thing I don't see here is the N. I called the customer service and she said that it's not part of the S3M package and I have to get the soil test kit to get the nitrogen level.


You can add the Nitrogen test to the M3 for $3.50. I did this on my last test since I have one area that I just reno'd and spoonfed a bunch and wanted to compare. You can see the test results in my 2021 journal but as g-man noted it's a worthless value. For me, even with a high-level and low-level fertilization comparison, the readings are nearly identical between the two tests. Curiosity killed my $7.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@Lust4Lawn, I'll forget about getting the N and just keep track of my feeding.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@TheSwede, while you're doing the Poa Annua treatment with tenacity, were you mowing or is it better to wait for it to die off? I havent mowed since the tenacity treatment but I'm planning to mow on weekend.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Today is weed hunt and mow day. It's not a lot. @bf7 inspired me to pull some weeds. My target is to just fill up that container everyday.





Here's are some of the latest shots mowed at 1.185 inch.







Really worried about this. Should I put some gypsum? This is a salt damage, I think.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Get a hose and run water in that corner to flush the salt. You want it fairly wet. Then, move plugs to that area.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Looking good man. What mower did you use?

I'm seeing more and more poa patches in my yard. Those suckers hid there all winter until the kbg got dark and now I can see them. I think I'll be on a tenacity regimen soon.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> Get a hose and run water in that corner to flush the salt. You want it fairly wet. Then, move plugs to that area.


Got it, thanks @g-man, you're my savior!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Looking good man. What mower did you use?
> 
> I'm seeing more and more poa patches in my yard. Those suckers hid there all winter until the kbg got dark and now I can see them. I think I'll be on a tenacity regimen soon.


I'm using the greenworks manual reel mower. Are you gonna spoonfeed with tencity?


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good man. What mower did you use?
> ...


Yeah I will go frequent 1.5 - 2 oz / acre doses. I'm going to wait a bit first to see how extensive the damage is. I might be able to get away with spot treatments, but I doubt it.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Did another round of poa handpulling. I'm starting to get addicted to pulling these poas. I was supposed to just fill a bucket but I did a couple today. It has very shallow roots that's why it's easy to identify. The problem is that I see a lot of them. In some areas, they're so dense and pulling them out might leave some empty spots. My only concern is that hand pulling the poa might destroy the pre emergent barrier on the soil.

I will continue the tenacity treatment maybe tomorrow or on Monday. I see a lot of them whiten up already but it's amazing how some poas has shown no signs of stress. I remember adding AMS during the roundup stage of my reno. I'm wondering if I should do the same when applying tenacity. Is that gonna be more effective?

I spoon fed with Carbon X and a foliar application of FAS to wake the lawn a little bit today. I'm also thinking of applying T-Nex when I see that the poas are being stressed out by the tenacity treatment. Unless someone will tell me that it's a bad idea.

Tomorrow is going to be a yard day, will cut some tree branches, cleanup the plant beds and maybe mow.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Don't worry about pre-em barrier. Getting those bad guys out is more important. The kbg should fill in those spots this spring. If not, you might get crabgrass there instead of poa. I would take that trade.

For the ones not turning white, it could be that they haven't come out of dormancy yet, or they are relatively mature. Give it time.

I would absolutely add N to any herbicide app. I've never done a test over a controlled spot doing it vs not doing it, but I've always heard it increases effectiveness. Makes sense to get the weeds growing so they take in more poison. The only thing is, NIS should make the tenacity work better, but adding NIS to an N app might not be the best idea. So if you can, I would probably do N first, water it in, then do tenacity with NIS.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Filled 4 buckets of Poa Annua today. I'm getting better at this. I was supposed to put down tenacity but it's gonna rain tomorrow so I'll pass for now. I'll might wait a little bit for the temp to go up. Hopefully mid week.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> @TheSwede, while you're doing the Poa Annua treatment with tenacity, were you mowing or is it better to wait for it to die off? I havent mowed since the tenacity treatment but I'm planning to mow on weekend.


I was mowing as usual, say twice a week, no change there... But, during the treatment I was also handpulling as much as I could, and also used PGR and turing down irrigation to a minimum to hurt the Poa as much as possible.

I mean, this "programme" IMHO is pretty brutal to the lawn -you are effectively doing a series of Tenacity applications that is not recommended by the manufacturer and exceeds the yearly rate stated in the label. I tried to monitor the stress level of the lawn between the apps and adjust apps and irrigation when the lawn did look stressed. At one point it just looked so stressed/sick with a gray/yellowish tint to it that I didn't dare continue with the Tenacity and the PGR apps. But when the KBG had rebound from the PGR and regaind its color, most of the Poa A had kind of "melted away" -it just disapeared and the KBG took charge of the lawn again, so for me the programme worked very well.

However, for this year I will try another programme to get rid of the last bits of Poa. I'll use Anuew PGR. The idea is that the rate to regulate KBG is much higher than the rate to regulate PoaA, so the PoaA gets over regulated and is so suppressed it eventually dies. We'll se at the end of the season if it works.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for the input @TheSwede. I feel like I might have applied the Tenacity early.

The first round of tenacity whitens the poa giving me a better chance of identifying it and pulling some by hand. I haven't spayed the 2nd round after more than a week, that's because I miscalculated the dosage and putting down a higher rate of 4oz/acre rate plus the the rain during the past days prevents me from mowing and working outside. Now I can see some poa recovering.

This is the same spot I posted few days ago. Healthy as can be.


Tomorrow is the only day without rain for this week according to the weather forecast. I will be mowing and then applying the 2nd Poa Annua treatment early in the morning.

By the way this is the worst poa area I have. And it's in the front yard. I also noticed some of the KBG still looks dormant at this area.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Dog pee spot - there are some yellowing at the center. It started as a dark spot and then grew taller than the rest. Then i mowed at 1 inch exposing the yellow blades.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Dog pee spot - there are some yellowing at the center. It started as a dark spot and then grew taller than the rest. Then i mowed at 1 inch exposing the yellow blades.


Very annoying. I knew it was too good to be true. I wonder if these spots will eventually die or turn into fungus.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mowed the lawn at 1.125 inch and then trim the edges for the first time. It will be raining for the next 3 days so I need to do all the work today. Cut off a bunch of seedheads and then bagged it.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > Dog pee spot - there are some yellowing at the center. It started as a dark spot and then grew taller than the rest. Then i mowed at 1 inch exposing the yellow blades.
> ...


I think it will recover with enough sun light and N. Can't keep up with the mowing because of the rain here in the next few days.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I think you're right. Today the light spots look like they are shrinking already.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

By the way, your post-mow pics look great. I don't see much poa in there. You are doing a good job with pulling.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> By the way, your post-mow pics look great. I don't see much poa in there. You are doing a good job with pulling.


It's not very obvious in the pictures but there's still a lot. Aside from cutting off the seedheads, the lighting hides it a little bit. It's more visible on sunset/sunrise.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mowed at 1.125 inch today. Got to keep up with the mowing because of the rainy weather and the perfect temp. Seedheads are growing fast. I also spoon fed 0.2 lbsN/1000ft2. I'm timing it with the upcoming rain.

Planning to put down half rate of T-Nex on the weekend. Hope it suppresses the seedheads and cut my mowing.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Applied Grub Ex1 to the lawn and Moss Ex on the shaded area of the lawn that get the most moss build up every year.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Turned on my sprinklers today.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Planning to put down half rate of T-Nex on the weekend. Hope it suppresses the seedheads and cut my mowing.


T nex does not suppress seedheads.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > Planning to put down half rate of T-Nex on the weekend. Hope it suppresses the seedheads and cut my mowing.
> ...


Will still put down some to lessen the mowing. I thought it suppresses seedheads. But thanks for the info. I notice that seed heads are fewer now, maybe because of the weather.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Seedsheads are still a couple of weeks away. If you are seeing some now, then it could be poa a.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> Seedsheads are still a couple of weeks away. If you are seeing some now, then it could be poa a.


That's poa.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Trimmed some tree branches and fixed the edging around the tree, then plugged the dead spots.

I hope these plugs spread out. The pro plugger is really handy. Love that tool!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Applied Grub Ex1 to the lawn and Moss Ex on the shaded area of the lawn that get the most moss build up every year.


You can purchase grubex in NJ? In stock at stores? Can't buy in NY is why I'm asking.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Add more plugs between the plugs for it to fill in faster.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

M32075 said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > Applied Grub Ex1 to the lawn and Moss Ex on the shaded area of the lawn that get the most moss build up every year.
> ...


I got it from Lowes in Hackettstown.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> Add more plugs between the plugs for it to fill in faster.


I'll try to add more plugs tomorrow.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Improved the edging on the plant bed.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I went out and use a meat thermometer to get my soil temp. It's actually 10 degrees lower than what I get from the green cast website. So I guess that answers why the shady areas are so slow. I was following the green cast website and expected that we're on the optimal soil temp of around 60 but my actual temp is only at 51.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Did you take the temp in a sunny area too?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Did you take the temp in a sunny area too?


I did, but it's not very sunny today. Not a big difference. Maybe it's good to take the average temp on the sunny and shade area during a sunny day.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Last night I pruned the trees to give more sun to the lawn.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mowed at 1.5 inch today.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Applied Bioadvance season long weed control + 1.6oz/Acre rate of tenacity + NIS + AMS for pre/post emergence of broad leaf. Also applied 0.2lbs of K(SOP)/1000 sqft.

As far as the Poa, I feel like the KBG is catching up. I can see some greener grass overcrowding the pale Poa A. Poa seedheads are not as bad now.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Kind of nuts to be putting down Grub Ex this early, but we need it. I was cutting the edge in my landscape bed and came across a bunch of little guys, which feels super early. I'll be picking mine up this week.

Lawn is looking great by the way! My soil temp readings were about the same, low 50s and about 10° cooler than greencast had them. I know they can only gather the average for an entire zip code, so the margin of error is due to be large.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

OnTheLawn said:


> Kind of nuts to be putting down Grub Ex this early, but we need it. I was cutting the edge in my landscape bed and came across a bunch of little guys, which feels super early. I'll be picking mine up this week.
> 
> Lawn is looking great by the way! My soil temp readings were about the same, low 50s and about 10° cooler than greencast had them. I know they can only gather the average for an entire zip code, so the margin of error is due to be large.


That's where I found found them too when I'm digging for the edging of the plant beds. I did had a grub issue before the reno and it's not fun. They can give you bare spots that's hard to recover from.

With regards to soil temp, I think we're not at the point where the lawn will really look fantastic yet. I skipped spoon feeding N for a week. Probably put some down next week.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Also applied 0.2lbs of K(SOP)/1000 sqft.


How much K are you shooting for this year?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > Also applied 0.2lbs of K(SOP)/1000 sqft.
> ...


According to my soil test it's 4lbs.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Why the low rate yesterday?

My understanding is with P and K (SOP), you can easily get away with dropping up to 1 lb at once (monthly), unlike N where it's more beneficial to spoon feed. Plus you'll get the benefit of more K in your soil right away going into the dry summer months. Don't quote me on that but just trying to make things a little easier for you. Let me know if you've heard of any advantage to spoon feeding K because I would be interested.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Why the low rate yesterday?
> 
> My understanding is with P and K (SOP), you can easily get away with dropping up to 1 lb at once (monthly), unlike N where it's more beneficial to spoon feed. Plus you'll get the benefit of more K in your soil right away going into the dry summer months. Don't quote me on that but just trying to make things a little easier for you. Let me know if you've heard of any advantage to spoon feeding K because I would be interested.


TBH I'm not sure. I'm kind of used to spoon feeding so I thought I'll just do it every week til I get to 4lbs/M. If you're telling me that it would be easier to get down like a pound in a single app, then I'll do that.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Yeah, you should be fine. I'm doing a 0.5 lb rate of K but that's because I'm using MOP which adds salt and chlorine to the soil (not ideal). But you're using SOP so you should be good. And I think you were low in sulfur too, right? If so, SOP is your friend.

But hey, if you enjoy being out there all the time spoon feeding, don't let me stop you!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Yeah, you should be fine. I'm doing a 0.5 lb rate of K but that's because I'm using MOP which adds salt and chlorine to the soil (not ideal). But you're using SOP so you should be good. And I think you were low in sulfur too, right? If so, SOP is your friend.
> 
> But hey, if you enjoy being out there all the time spoon feeding, don't let me stop you!


Alright, I'll probably drop 1 lbs next time. Thanks!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mowed at 1.5 inch
Added more plugs to barespots
Planted some Dahlia's













More POAs are already toasted.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mow 1.5 inch
AMS - 0.25 lbs/M
SOP - 0.5 lbs/M
RGS - 6oz/M
Air8 - 6oz/M

According to the forecast it's going to rain. If not, I'll turn on sprinkler tomorrow morning.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Did the edges and then applied T-Nex @.16oz/1000 ft2 + FAS + NIS.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

How did you come up with the .16 oz rate for PGR? I want to put this down tomorrow, but I'm not sure exactly what rate to use. I have read that you should start out slow.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> How did you come up with the .16 oz rate for PGR? I want to put this down tomorrow, but I'm not sure exactly what rate to use. I have read that you should start out slow.


It was supposed to be a half rate of .125oz/M (.25 is the rate for KBG on the label. But I pushed it a little bit more than half rate.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

That poa is prob not going to die. I sprayed mine with tenacity and it bleached just like that but didnt kill it. I started pulling while it was still bleached. They pop right out with a screwdriver...


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Jay20nj said:


> That poa is prob not going to die. I sprayed mine with tenacity and it bleached just like that but didnt kill it. I started pulling while it was still bleached. They pop right out with a screwdriver...


Yes it'll probably not die. I decided to just take care of the Poa in the fall. The Poas are slowing down now while KBG is taking over. I'm splitting my Prodiamine and I'll also put down Etho (Rightline) in the fall. For now, all I can do is to manually pull out the Poa and hope that summer will kill it.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

This is the 5th day after spraying PGR. The KBG is now catching up. There are fewer Poas everywhere or it could be that the Tenacity has worn off. I decided to stop the Tenacity. I'll just pull the poas by hand and let summer take over.

This is the worst Poa infested area in my lawn last month. 
April 12:


And this is how it looks now, not mowed for 2 days. 
May 6:


I did pull a lot of poa in that area though. I don't think the 2 apps of tenacity killed them. They could still be hiding undernearth. But I'm happy that the KBG has taken over.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Great job getting rid of those suckers. The grass looks very healthy!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Great job getting rid of those suckers. The grass looks very healthy!


Yeah, it just gets better as the temp gets warmer. I still have thin spots though, it's on the shaded and some downspout area.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Got the Ego edger last night, tested it today. This is a lot easier than the string trimmer.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Applied:
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mowed at 1.5 inch and then added more plugs to the bare spots. PGR seems to have a very little effect to my lawn. I got more clippings after the mow. I'll probably go up to 0.25 oz/1000 sqft on my next app.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking very nice!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Looking very nice!


Thanks @JerseyGreens! It's now starting to wake up and thicken up. I'm glad that the Poas are not so visible now. I just cant keep up with the mowing that's why I get some light areas. Those are the ones where I broke the 1/3 rule.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Looking very nice!
> ...


The mowing is definitely increasing! I need to put down my first PGR app like you did!!! What website or app are you using to tell you that another application is needed and when?

I terribly broke the rule on my last cut. Lawn survived. I'm not sure that rule does much trouble unless it's under stress.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm using greenkeeper app. I'm due to reapply on Tuesday but I'll do it earlier on weekend since I applied a very small amount the first time,0.16oz/M. I'll be using 0.25oz/M next time.

https://www.greenkeeperapp.com/


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Sprayed TNex 0.25oz/M with FAS.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> I'm using greenkeeper app. I'm due to reapply on Tuesday but I'll do it earlier on weekend since I applied a very small amount the first time,0.16oz/M. I'll be using 0.25oz/M next time.
> 
> https://www.greenkeeperapp.com/


Did you subscribe to the homeowner portion? It's like what $20 a month?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using greenkeeper app. I'm due to reapply on Tuesday but I'll do it earlier on weekend since I applied a very small amount the first time,0.16oz/M. I'll be using 0.25oz/M next time.
> ...


I did not, you can use it for free. I only use it to track my PGR reapplication. Not sure what the subscription offer.

Here's how it looks. I used primo maxx because I can't find TNex in the list.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
Elemental [email protected]/M

Some bronzing


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Applied: 
K(SOP)@1.66 lbs/M
Water - 1 inch

Total: 
N - 1.5 lbs/M
K - 2.86 lbs/M

First time to replace a sprinkler head myself. I used to pay $90+ for sprinkler head replacement. I tried to pull it out by using a reverse pliers and then used my shop vac to vacum some debris that fell in the hole. And then replaced the head.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I'd say you definitely upped your rate of K! Haha. I need to get my hands on some SOP.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> I'd say you definitely upped your rate of K! Haha. I need to get my hands on some SOP.


I just finished my remaining 10lbs of SOP, that should help with the heat stress in the upcoming days. I'll definitely add some more until I put down a total of 4lbs/M as waypoint recommends. I'll try to find some granular though. What I have is like sandy particles. It's hard to dissolve it in water and also hard to spread using the spreader.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Spayed:
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M

Finally got the Idech PRS. I replaced my Ego edger attachment. It's so awkward pressing the trigger. I'll get the trimer attachment soon and replace the edger.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mowed at 1.5 inch today, didn't mow for 3 days, here are some clippings. Should I increase my PGR next app? My last app is 0.25 oz/1000sqft.



My lawn is getting a bit of heat stress good thing I put down the Azoxy/Propi last night and watered it in today. I really think these could be fungus starting.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I don't see any lesions on the grass in the clippings. You should be good but I think your preventative fungicide plan is good to start now.

I'm doing my first ever PGR app this weekend (I hope) and going with 0.3oz per K.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> I don't see any lesions on the grass in the clippings. You should be good but I think your preventative fungicide plan is good to start now.
> 
> I'm doing my first ever PGR app this weekend (I hope) and going with 0.3oz per K.


Yeah I put down the Azoxy and Propi mixed in the tank last Tuesday. Then I'll cycle the preventative rate every 14 days.

Is this the first time you'll apply PGR this season? I think that's a good rate to start with. My first app which is 0.16oz almost had no effect.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Got some heat stress in my lawn. At first I thought it's a fine fescue. But later on I realize that it could be a stressed blue grass that just wilted.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Yeah that definitely does look stressed. Try the screwdriver test and see if you hit something under that spot.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

ericgautier said:


> Yeah that definitely does look stressed. Try the screwdriver test and see if you hit something under that spot.


Just did the screwdriver test, thanks for reminding me. It's a bit compacted. I guess few Air8 treatment should fix that.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's dying, I'll just let it die and plug once the temperature gets better.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mowed at 1.5 inch, didn't break the 1/3 rule this time! Applied FEature @ 1.5 oz/M + AMS @ 1oz/M.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Applied
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
Water 1 inch


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

About how long does it take you to get 1 inch of water in a given zone?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> About how long does it take you to get 1 inch of water in a given zone?


In the zone with spray sprinklers it takes about 35 minutes. On the zones with rotary sprinklers it takes 1 hour 15 minutes. Some spots get very little to no water so I just soak it with a hose.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> > About how long does it take you to get 1 inch of water in a given zone?
> ...


Damn how many rotary heads do you have in one zone? If you increase the nozzle size and get better head-to-head coverage it would cut down the time I think.

I saw you replaced your first sprinkler head. It's a rewarding feeling!! I got into replacing heads and messing around with nozzles during my reno. I am still far from even coverage but getting there.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Holy moly. I ran my orbit sprinkler for 1.5 hours, and the rain gauge read just over 0.2 inches. How are you guys getting so much output? I know nothing about in ground systems.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > bf7 said:
> ...


Zone 1 has 11 spray heads
Zone 2 has 6 rotary heads
Zone 3 has 4 rotary heads

What nozzle would you recommend? The problem is that some heads are rain bird some are toros. Will the nozzle be compatible with any brands. I'd like to lower the time of the rotary.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Holy moly. I ran my orbit sprinkler for 1.5 hours, and the rain gauge read just over 0.2 inches. How are you guys getting so much output? I know nothing about in ground systems.


Maybe it has something to do with the water pressure. I feel like the in ground sprinkler has more pressure than the hose. When I turn on the sprinkler I can hear the pressure rushing compared to the hose that's quiet.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > shadowlawnjutsu said:
> ...


Are they rainbird 5000s?

I bought these and then studied the literature on the distance they throw by nozzle. I drew out my irrigation system and then calculated what nozzles to put on my 90/180/360 degree rotors.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XRQS9L6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_S0TJQ4TEB42AWVSQ2JSB?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

All nozzle sizes are different - for example my 90 degree that hits the lawn near my 70 year old hickory tree is 3gpm while another 90 degree is 2gpm at a different location. That hickory tree is literally killing my lawn over there due to lack of moisture - you just have to play around with the heads/nozzle/distances.

What I'm overdue is actually doing the tuna can measurements now to verify all of my calculations. I bet you I'm underwatering...


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > JerseyGreens said:
> ...


I think most of my zone 2 is rainbird 5000 and the zone 3 are toros. Don't know why they have to install different heads. Probably they're replaced overtime. We got the house with the underground sprinkler installed. I will read more about different nozzles. I do have 45/90/180/360 degrees head. Migh need different nozzle for each of those.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Right on. I'm going to assume that most of those all have the same nozzles unless the previous homeowner went to great lengths dialing in their system.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Applied 
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M

GDD adds up quick with the heat during the past few days. This is the shortest T-Nex interval I did which is less than 2 weeks. Bumped up my rate to 0.35 oz/M.



Signs of heat stress is very visible. Some of the dry spots seems to be dead already.

I suspect that this could be a dog pee. Our neighborhood has a lot of dog owners walking their dog in the afternoon. But that's fine I just plugged it. The Pro Plugger is KBG's best friend!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have something wrong in the greenkeeper app. Check the grass type. The GDD threshold should be around 300 and not 204.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> You have something wrong in the greenkeeper app. Check the grass type. The GDD threshold should be around 300 and not 204.


Will double check that. Thanks @g-man!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@g-man, In my primo maxx setting, the reapplication interval is set to Auto GDD.



Do I need to manually change that when mixing in?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It should be auto, but it is based on the grass setup you did. I think you have it setup to "greens".

Go to My course, Areas

Pick athletic field
Mixed cool season turf
Native soil fine texture (or sand)
Your sqft feet

Also make sure your location map matches your house.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> It should be auto, but it is based on the grass setup you did. I think you have it setup to "greens".
> 
> Go to My course, Areas
> 
> ...


That worked, my GDD is now 294. Thanks @g-man!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm glad that's fixed, but now to the bad news. I think you will be over regulated. 1) since you used 204 in your previous 2 applications, instead of 294, it is stacked on top of each other and 2) you used a higher rate of 0.35oz. I would bias your next application to go pass the 294 and use a slightly lower rate for the next one (0.28?).


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> I'm glad that's fixed, but now to the bad news. I think you will be over regulated. 1) since you used 204 in your previous 2 applications, instead of 294, it is stacked on top of each other and 2) you used a higher rate of 0.35oz. I would bias your next application to go pass the 294 and use a slightly lower rate for the next one (0.28?).


Noted! I'll go past 294, probably wait til 494 since I miscalculated around a couple of hundreds. My first 2 apps is low rate. I used 0.16 on the first and 0.25 on the second app. I'll post an update in 5-7 days.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Applied
N(AMS)@0.2lbs
[email protected]/M
Mowed at 1.5inch

Waiting for some rain to water in.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Got 3 50# bags of CarbonX and 2 50# bag of XGRN from Levitt's in Parsippany, NJ. Thanks to @JerseyGreens for mentioning the supplier. Had a conversation with the guy in the cashier. He said that they still have about 300 bags in store and they're coming up with their own product that's similar to CarbonX.



Applied 
0.1 lbs of N
0.0125 lbs of P
0.1 lbs K
Via XGRN


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Got 3 50# bags of CarbonX and 2 50# bag of XGRN from Levitt's in Parsippany, NJ. Thanks to @JerseyGreens for mentioning the supplier. Had a conversation with the guy in the cashier. He said that they still have about 300 bags in store and they're coming up with their own product that's similar to CarbonX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pickup! I have to ask...how did you throw down any granular on your yard? I got 2.2 inches of rain so far man and I can't walk on the yard for probably a few days!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > Got 3 50# bags of CarbonX and 2 50# bag of XGRN from Levitt's in Parsippany, NJ. Thanks to @JerseyGreens for mentioning the supplier. Had a conversation with the guy in the cashier. He said that they still have about 300 bags in store and they're coming up with their own product that's similar to CarbonX.
> ...


Rain stopped for a while, havent got rain up to now since 2PM. i'm just hoping for more rain tonight and tomorrow to water down the fert. I used the Scott's handheld spreader.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Nice haul there. I've been trying to find time to get up that way as there's not a whole lot of supply stores near me outside of Site One. What was their pricing per bag if you don't mind me asking? Need to see if it's worth the trip up (it is)...


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

OnTheLawn said:


> Nice haul there. I've been trying to find time to get up that way as there's not a whole lot of supply stores near me outside of Site One. What was their pricing per bag if you don't mind me asking? Need to see if it's worth the trip up (it is)...


For CarbonX it's $27 and XGRN is $25 for a 50 lbs bag. They also have some herbicides such as Mesotrione, Quinclorac and some fungicides like Azoxy and Propi. Their 1 quart Propi is only $25 that's half the online retail price. If you're out of herbicide/fungicide you should go check them out.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

* Update on over regulation *
Lawn looks a bit pale got some yellowing in the blades. Specially on the edges. My PGR app is at 41% now according to greenskeeper app.





*Update on the plugs*
The plugs look healthy and thicker. I just hope it survives the summer heat.







*Today*
Mowed at 1.5 inch, did the edging and then applied 3 lbs/M XGRN 8-1-8 (0.24-0.03-0.24 lbs NPK) to recover a bit from the overregulation. I'm trying to time it with the upcoming rain in the next few days.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

How much PGR do you think you over-applied?

Those plugs look very happy.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@bf7, I already did 3 apps. 0.1oz,0.25 and 0.35. For the first 2 apps my GDD target is 204 then @g-man noticed it on my screenshot of the greenskeeper app and he brought to my attention that my GDD is incorrect, that should be around 300. I fixed my setting and will probably extend up to 400 GDD before I reapply.

To answer your question, the total of my 3 apps is 0.7oz/M. I probably over applied 0.1 oz over the rate of 0.6 for KBG. But I double passed on the edges that makes it look worst.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Should be ok. I'm surprised the KBG rate is as high as it is. Seems like most people go well below the label rate of 0.6 oz.

I've put down 0.5 oz so far in 2 apps a couple of weeks apart. It is growing extremely slow now.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use 0.33 on my kbg. Above 0.4oz is too much in my opinion at 3/4in hoc.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Used 0.15oz on my first ever PGR app...will step it up to 0.3oz as my goal is to mow once a week.

The deep green is coming in well in your yard - looks great!

BlueBank and Mazama were made for each other - just look how happy those plugs are! I was going with that combo too until I caved in and took the monostand gamble.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Used 0.15oz on my first ever PGR app...will step it up to 0.3oz as my goal is to mow once a week.
> 
> The deep green is coming in well in your yard - looks great!
> 
> BlueBank and Mazama were made for each other - just look how happy those plugs are! I was going with that combo too until I caved in and took the monostand gamble.


Not sure if you can mow once a week with that rate. My last app os 0.35 oz and I'm still mowing every 3 days at 1.5 inch and getting around half inch of clippings. The spoon feeding + rain could also be a factor. What's your target HOC for summer?

The dark green could be the effect of Feature. You're right bluebank and mazama is a good combo. I have lots of shade here and I think they both did really well.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm targeting 0.75inch all summer. I guess I'll be mowing twice weekly then no matter what!

Even without PGR I was cutting twice a week with just the right amount of clippings. I'm guessing my slow approach on N this early spring could be the reason.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I'm mowing about every 5 days at the 0.3 oz rate and ~1" HOC. Everything really slowed down after the second app.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

bf7 said:


> I'm mowing about every 5 days at the 0.3 oz rate and ~1" HOC. Everything really slowed down after the second app.


We highjacked @shadowlawnjutsu journal here - but did you apply propi in between two PGR apps perhaps and get over-regulated?


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm mowing about every 5 days at the 0.3 oz rate and ~1" HOC. Everything really slowed down after the second app.
> ...


I am actually due for a propi app this weekend and worried about that very possibility. I was planning to do some research over the next couple of days, but for now it's all systems go. It would be a low rate of propi anyway. I might do a lower rate of t-nex next time to lessen chance of over regulation. I haven't done any propi yet this year.

Sorry @shadowlawnjutsu !


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > bf7 said:
> ...


I actually put down propi in between my 2nd and 3rd TNex app and my TNex app is 2 weeks apart. I think I'm over regulated but it's actually not that bad when you look at the lawn from a far. But when you look closer that's when I see the yellowing in the grass blades. TBH I'm not too worried about it. If I'm going to do it next time, I'll try to make sure my timing and GDD is correct and my rate would be at 0.3 oz/M. But I won't hesitate using propi in between TNex. Not sure what the consensus is when using propi with TNex.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I'd like to know exactly how powerful of a regulator propi is in comparison to t-nex. Then I could decrease my next t-nex app accordingly to offset the impact of propi. I doubt I'll be able to find an exact answer anywhere.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

bf7 said:


> I'd like to know exactly how powerful of a regulator propi is in comparison to t-nex. Then I could decrease my next t-nex app accordingly to offset the impact of propi. I doubt I'll be able to find an exact answer anywhere.


I read in Pete's journal that if you water in the Propi immediately then the regulation effect of Propi decreases significantly as it washes into the soil.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know exactly how powerful of a regulator propi is in comparison to t-nex. Then I could decrease my next t-nex app accordingly to offset the impact of propi. I doubt I'll be able to find an exact answer anywhere.
> ...


Good to know!!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Sprayed 1oz/M Propiconazole this morning. I'm getting some weed pressure and it looks like it's spreading.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

This area is a line that divides my yard and the neighbors. Water pools in this area during heavy rain and it had a lot of die off during the winter. I decided not to plug it. Now the KBG is spreading out.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I feel you on the property line struggle. I have the exact same situation with mine. I was riddled with Poa A earlier this year. I aerated and tried to incorporate some Turface. It seemed like that help a little. Just this past week I cut some pieces of sod and tried to patch the area. Of course the area was soaking wet when I did it, so it was a bit sloppy. I will have to nurse it big time in order to have it survive the summer.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@jskierko, for me I'll just let the rhizomes spread and just let it be. This is a problem area anyway. I bet it will die again in winter.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Walked around the yard this morning and took some photos. Looks like the grass has recovered a bit from over regulation. I'm seeng less of the yellowing and more green up. The TNex is at 75% and 221/294 GDD according to the greenskeeper app. With the hot weather in the coming days, It should be at 100% in the next few days, I'll reapply TNex when I reach 400 GDD to recover a bit more from over regulation.

The 8-1-8 must have helped in the recovery. The grass looks a lot better on a sunny day compared to few days back when it was rainy. I just hope it survives the heat waves and the summer.

For summer, my plan is to continue to use XGRN 8-1-8 at a very low rate (0.125lbs/M weekly) to supply K since the soil test shows that the the lawn is low in K and I wasn't able to complete the recommended 4 lbs of K/M. I'll also continue using Air8 at 9oz/M each month.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

No sign of yellow there. Looks good. No more SOP?

I was thinking of trying low N rates throughout summer too. I read somewhere that it can be a good thing.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks great! She thick!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@bf7 - No more SOP. I might get some from Seed Barn. They have free shipping for a limited time.

@JerseyGreens - need to have that thick lawn before it gets really hot.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm seeing some yellow tips in the grass blades. It could be fungus or probably just a dull blade. I'm up to date with my fungicide but who knows, I might have missed some spots and we had a couple of days where it's raining during the night.



Mowed at 1.5 inch today. Clippings are getting longer now. I cut about 2/3 inch off after 2 days without mowing. I mulched the clippings though. I'm really lazy on bagging. PGR is passed 100%. According to greens keeper app. It's at 101% at 297/294GDD. I'll wait up to 400GDD before reapplying TNex. Besides I just applied propi few days ago. It should give the lawn some regulation.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

My guess is fungus. Most of the blades look clean cut. I don't think the fungicide is 100% effective even if you get full coverage. I have some of those ugly blades mixed in too. It's been extremely humid where I live and grass has been continually wet the past 5 days or so. When I look at some of the neighbors yards, I see how bad it can be without fungicides or good general practices.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Melting out. Grow it out with fert and bag the clippings. It's just a disease of the leaf so no need for fungicide and you wouldnt want to anyways since you actually want the grass to grow.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

situman said:


> Melting out. Grow it out with fert and bag the clippings. It's just a disease of the leaf so no need for fungicide and you wouldnt want to anyways since you actually want the grass to grow.


+1 . I have this too in my lawn. I mulch mowed the past three mows thinking it will help keep N and moisture down during the high heat.

Huge mistake.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

situman said:


> Melting out. Grow it out with fert and bag the clippings. It's just a disease of the leaf so no need for fungicide and you wouldnt want to anyways since you actually want the grass to grow.


Great, my lawn should rebound soon from PGR and I'm due for another feeding. I'll bag the clippings the next time I mow.

I'm starting to wonder what kind of fungus is developing in my lawn. It's the first time I heard of melting out. Newbie here!

Thanks @situman!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Still got a decent amount of clippings for a day. The fungus issue is starting to get worst. I did not water the lawn today and I can see that it is stressed from the heat.

This are used to have a bunch of Poa. So if it's just some Poa dying in the heat that's good.


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

@JerseyGreens 
@situman



situman said:


> Melting out. Grow it out with fert and bag the clippings. It's just a disease of the leaf so no need for fungicide and you wouldnt want to anyways since you actually want the grass to grow.


I've read "Both pathogens can affect all parts of the plant (leaves, shoots, and roots)." from:

http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/BP/BP-103-W.pdf

And "Spots eventually move to the leaf sheaths, and the fungus invades the crowns and roots of the grass plant." from: http://www.msuturfdiseases.net/details/_/melting_out_8/

MSU has advice that seems counter-intuitive on non-fungicide management, particularly: "Daily, midday irrigation will reduce the severity of melting out. The turf should receive between 0.10 and 0.20 in. (0.25 and 0.5 cm) of irrigation every day."

I'm definitely with you on bagging the clippings, but skipping fungicide and the disease only affecting the leaf, idk.

I lost about 1/4 of a test plot to it and have been thinking I should've been aggressive with fungicide. I know I sure as sh*t didn't water the fungus everyday. Not sure if you've had success managing it without fungicide or have seen other cultural practices work here.

Just don't want to see @shadowlawnjutsu lose a chunk of his lawn and I'm not experienced enough to say anything outside the small sample that I've delt with.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@Dude - Thanks for the heads up! We had rain in the last couple of days and then I applied XGRN @ 3lbs/M and it seems to be helping in the recovery. I sprayed preventative rate of propi 6 days ago this was prior to knowing about melting out and will spray curative rate of Azoxy anytime soon.

It's possible that it's also rebounding from the PGR since it's already at 122% (358 GDD).

Here's a photo of the same spot.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mow at 1.5 inch
[email protected] fl.oz/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M

I'm starting to get some weed pressure. I have some broad leaf starting to sprout all around. Mostly under the tree. Not sure if these sprouts are from the tree.





Also seeing some lime green showing up. Not sure if it's Poa A./Triv or just new KBG spreading.

Here's a good example. See the little grass by the edge. See how it's a bit lighter compared to the rest.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

This week would be a good time to get down a 3-way or triclopyr while temps are mild. Weeds will eat it up, and the turf will recover quickly as it won't be stressed.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> This week would be a good time to get down a 3-way or triclopyr while temps are mild. Weeds will eat it up, and the turf will recover quickly as it won't be stressed.


Did a little research and found out that the broad leaf that I'm seeing is a maple tree seedling. It makes sense because I can see it all around the maple tree. Not sure if Triclopyr will kill it. Triclopyr can kill it.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Dude said:


> @JerseyGreens
> @situman
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like when one fungus attacks, the others join in. It is never just one so that may cause the need for treatment. Its not a bad idea to put down a preventative treatment because any infection will weaken the grass and allow other diseases to invade.

If the disease isnt rampant and mowing and bagging seems to work, might be worth not putting so much chems on the lawn. Again, its never a bad idea to put down a preventative app juuuuuust in case other diseases decides to be cute.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

SOP delivered today.

Mow @ 1.5 inch
K(via Granular SOP) - 2lbs/M


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> SOP delivered today.
> 
> Mow @ 1.5 inch
> K(via Granular SOP) - 2lbs/M


How often are you applying the SOP?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Johnl445 said:


> How often are you applying the SOP?


If you turn to page 1 of my journal you'll see the dates I applied SOP. I don't keep track of how often but the total of K applied. I just ran out of SOP that's why I skipped some weeks without application. My goal is to put down 4lbs of K/ksqft.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Decided to put down the secret sauce. It looks like my lawn has already recovered from over regulation. GDD of the previous app is already at 450. Don't want to let it rebound. I'll let it sit overnight and then irrigate tomorrow morning.

TNex @ 0.3 fl.oz/M
FEature @ 2oz/M
[email protected]/M
Triclopyr WeedBGone - label rate 16oz/3200sqft
NIS


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Applied 
[email protected]/M, [email protected]/M, [email protected]/M via XGRN
Water down 1/4 inch


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This man is not messing around with the N right now!! Foliar AMS followed up by XGRN. Just a heads up I've found that the N in XGRN is mostly fast release. You might be mowing all weekend!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> This man is not messing around with the N right now!! Foliar AMS followed up by XGRN. Just a heads up I've found that the N in XGRN is mostly fast release. You might be mowing all weekend!


I didn't know that the N in XGRN is fast release. Oh well, I guess I'll be mowing a lot more, don't think the PGR will take effect right away. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > This man is not messing around with the N right now!! Foliar AMS followed up by XGRN. Just a heads up I've found that the N in XGRN is mostly fast release. You might be mowing all weekend!
> ...


I did too but I've seen growth explode after XGRN apps (almost like straight AMS or Urea spoonfeeds) which leads me to believe it breaks down pretty quick!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > JerseyGreens said:
> ...


Alright, that's enough on fert now through the summer. I think the lawn had enough.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mowed at 1.5 inch today, gave the lawn a fresh edge and a little striping. There's a little yellowing from the TNex maybe.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Still going strong! I think I'm done with N too except for maybe small amounts of slow release.

Any plans to reel mow down the road? Or would the slopes be too much?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Still going strong! I think I'm done with N too except for maybe small amounts of slow release.
> 
> Any plans to reel mow down the road? Or would the slopes be too much?


I do plan on reel mowing but I have to work on leveling my lawn first. I have a lot of bumps and deep spots. I'm thinking of sand leveling in the fall.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I haven't mow the lawn for a week now. I've been very busy at work. Grass is tall at about 3.5 inch now. So I guess I'll start using the rotary and mow tall the rest of the summer. I have some plans this summer and that means I can't mow very often. I'll try to mow this afternoon after work.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I was able to mow the lawn, I mowed at 3 inch. I don't want to cut more than 1/3 of the blades. Heat stress is very obvious now.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Happy 4th of July everyone!

Mowed the lawn at 3.5 inch today. First time to do a double double. I've been spending less time in the lawn these days. I've been so busy at work and I like to enjoy the summer on weekends. Tall cut doesn't look bad at all especially during summer. I've seen the lawn struggling when mowed low during the hot weather.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Applied
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
NIS


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Still busy lately and haven't mowed the lawn a lot. I make sure that I mow (3.5 inch) at least once a week and be up to date with fungicide. No more disease pressure right now and TBH I like the stripes on a tall cut.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

*2021-08-09 *
[email protected]/M, 
[email protected] ml/M, 
[email protected] g/M, 
[email protected]/M, 
[email protected]/M


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Cutting the grass lower every mow and now it's at 2.25 inch. Cut more than 1/3 and I can see the yellow blades underneath. Hopefully I'll be back at around an inch by September. Bunch of rain coming this week, spoonfed with 8-1-8 to help the grass recover a bit.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup: It looks really dark and dense, even with the mow down! Great color and density for this time of year.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> :thumbup: It looks really dark and dense, even with the mow down! Great color and density for this time of year.


Thanks @Chris LI, it actually look good in picture but in reality it looks like a few days of heat wave can kill it. But we got 3 days of rain coming.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Damn looks like you're in prime time already! I love the color on that hillside. I would be tempted to leave it taller with how dark it is.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Damn looks like you're in prime time already! I love the color on that hillside. I would be tempted to leave it taller with how dark it is.


It really looks darker when it's tall compared to my low cut prime. But I'll soon go back to lower cut after I apply ethofumesate since I can't spray TNex before etho.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mow at 1.875 inch and then edge
[email protected]/M, 
[email protected]/M, 
[email protected]/M, 
[email protected]/M
Bioadvanced Season Long Weed Control (Isoxaben)









I haven't been up to date with my fungicide, plus I cut the grass a notch lower. Grass is showing some yellow blades.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mow at 1.875inch, the lawn looks yellow but I'm kind of expecting that with the combo that I sprayed 2 days ago. Probably some weeds dying from Ethofumesate or fungus damage.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

The lawn looks so stressed today. With a couple of days reaching 90s and I also think my spray mix a couple of days has something to do with this. But if it's some Poa dying then it's fine by me.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

[email protected] inch
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Scalped the lawn today, pushed the height down to 1.875 inch using my manual reel mower. I'll spray PGR tomorrow and cut lower on the next few mows until I reach 1.125 inch (2 more notch down).

Here's an update on the lawn.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Applied:

2oz/M AMS
2oz/M FEature
0.25 oz/M TNex - double up on edges. 
Baby shampoo since I ran out of NIS


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Applied [email protected]/M with NIS, AMS @2oz/m, [email protected]/M


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

How's the lawn doing? Did you get it down to 1.125"?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> How's the lawn doing? Did you get it down to 1.125"?


Not yet, still recovering at 1.5. But with the upcoming weather it should be fine, I hope. This is not the latest, it's few days ago but it's not far from that today. I think the Ethofumesate + lowering the height hit my lawn too much. Now I just try to mow every 2 days and keep up on fungicide and spoonfeeding.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Finally brought the height down to 1.125. I've been mowing 1.5inch for the last 3 weeks. Will keep this height until the end of the season.

Still seeing some Poa Annua but not that much. I probably applied prodiamine too early in August. I'm already in the limit so I can't apply more. Next option is to do a second round of ethofumesate but if I do that, I can't apply TNex. So I have to choose if I will apply ethofumesate or apply TNex then pull the Poa by hand. I'll probably go for the latter. Any suggestions??


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

That hillside in the front always looks awesome!

I think I went a little over the prodiamine annual max and didn't notice any damage. If you really want more pre-m and can't do another round of prodiamine, you could rotate with dithiopyr. But that is better to use in the spring since it can have post-m effect on young crab. I can't really justify the expense for myself so I just stick with prodiamine all year.

Why start T Nex now? Won't growth be slowing down soon on its own?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> That hillside in the front always looks awesome!
> 
> I think I went a little over the prodiamine annual max and didn't notice any damage. If you really want more pre-m and can't do another round of prodiamine, you could rotate with dithiopyr. But that is better to use in the spring since it can have post-m effect on young crab. I can't really justify the expense for myself so I just stick with prodiamine all year.
> 
> Why start T Nex now? Won't growth be slowing down soon on its own?


Thanks @bf7, that's a good point about TNex. If I don't spray TNex I can use ethofumesate and that's a pre-m itself and post em for poa. I'll probably do that instead. Thanks!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Sounds good. I forgot etho had pre-m properties!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Sounds good. I forgot etho had pre-m properties!


Etho needs at least 8 weeks before I can apply it after TNex. I applied TNex in 9/11 and I'm two weeks away from the 8th week. I'll probably apply it next week so that it will have few more weeks to recover. Really want to get rid of those Poa.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> *Shadowlawnjutsu's 2021 Lawn Journal*
> 
> Spring 2021
> *[X]* 2021-03-20 First day of spring
> ...


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Haven't given too much attention to the lawn lately. HOC is back at 2.5". So far it looks good but I'm getting a bit of poa annua in some areas. Sprinkler was shut down last week. Since it's going to rain tomorrow, I took the opportunity to do some apps.

Ethofumestae @0.25oz/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M


----------

